# Meet Toru and our "Lil' Dude" Hobbes!



## TDurdenFC (Apr 3, 2015)

These here are my babies:









The pretty girl on the left is Toru and that sleek fella on the top is our boy Hobbes. 

We saved our precious girl from a shelter the day before Thanksgiving in 2013 and she has been my little princess ever since. My husband and I were so fortunate that she was the most flexible cat either of us had ever encountered, being that she was not picky about the litter in her box or its placement and took to her food change like a champ.










However we noticed that Toru was gaining a bit of weight despite how much we tried to get her to play. She was just more fond of lounging in the sun than chasing feathers or a laser pointer. So we thought perhaps a friend would entice her to get those lazy haunches moving. Boy were we right....

Enter: our "Lil Dude". 










Hobbes was part of a litter of kittens that had been abandoned by their momma. When we found him he was half starved, barely 6 weeks old, and a shivering ball of spiny fur. Toru, after a slow day-by-day introduction, (and once Hobbes had a good bath), took to him like a mother hen. The rest was history. 










These two are adorable and I love them, though Lil' Dude had some issues first starting out he has grown up healthy and will be a full year old in July. These little fur-babies have become life long companions and best friends. And we were right! Toru has slimmed down and is much more playful...however now they are BOTH little trouble makers  

I appreciate this forum and will definitely be taking advantage of all the years of knowledge you all have to offer! Look forward to stories, info, and advice in the future!

-Jess, Toru, and Lil' Dude


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Aww... welcome to the forum from another Ohioan! Such a fantastic story and your Toru and Hobbes are both ADORABLE!  My Ellie was the same way before and after we got our second kitty, Tootsie... getting her a companion was the best decision I've ever made!


----------



## TDurdenFC (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you! You're very close to my area of Ohio, I see! I am in Wilmington, just south of ya  I visit the outskirts of Dayton often when I get bored of the cornfields surrounding our farmer's town lol. I think I was just looking at your Tootsie's new haircut! Sooooo adorable.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

OMG! They are both so beautiful!! I loved reading about their backstories....Toru sounds like she could be my Samantha, and Hobbes, my Jules. :luv I too have pics of them laying so sweetly together...thats my favorite pic of yours that you put up.

Welcome to the forum Jess! And of course that welcome extends to Toru and Lil' Dude as well! 

Seriously though, that little white patch on Hobbes's chest is making me crazy...I'd give him a kiss there all the time!! How simply unresistable!! <3


----------



## TDurdenFC (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks, Bandit 

I need to start exploring more to find pictures of everyone's little kitties! I'm assuming the handsome felines in your signature are your little ones  I had a hard time deciding on which pictures to post, and I wish I could post videos of Lil' Dude's first bath from Toru! It was quite the awkward grooming session lol. She still subjects him to semi-daily bathings, much to his objection. Just like a boy, hehe.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Awww...this post needs a cuteness alert! Great story! They're both absolutely adorable. I especially love the picture of the two of them cuddled up together, and the one of Hobbes peeking through the blanket is precious. Toru looks so gentle and well suited to the role of Mom to Hobbes!


----------



## TDurdenFC (Apr 3, 2015)

Susan said:


> I especially love the picture of the two of them cuddled up together, and the one of Hobbes peeking through the blanket is precious.


Thanks, Susan! I know this may sound silly, but I had never known a cat to enjoy burrowing more than climbing! He actually shredded open a pillow of ours one evening _just_ to make a strange little cave to hide in lol. We have since purposefully created more burrowing opportunities to save our precious pillows...


----------



## TDurdenFC (Apr 3, 2015)

Time Bandit said:


> Seriously though, that little white patch on Hobbes's chest is making me crazy...I'd give him a kiss there all the time!! How simply unresistable!! <3


I forgot to respond to this part! It is hard not to nuzzle his chest, hehe. Especially since he is such a snuggle bug. But I will have to take a good picture of his whole belly because it is stark white as well, and whenever he rolls over to play I can't help but give him one flurry of a belly rub (which he kindly denies by rabbit kicking my hand  lol.)


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

So cute. Welcome to the forums. we look forward to sharing stories. 


My Gypsy also had a undeniably temping white belly.. so I can relate. though she LIKED me ruffling it!


----------



## TDurdenFC (Apr 3, 2015)

BotanyBlack said:


> So cute. Welcome to the forums. we look forward to sharing stories.
> 
> 
> My Gypsy also had a undeniably temping white belly.. so I can relate. though she LIKED me ruffling it!


Awwww! How fortunate you were to have full access to Gypsy's belly  Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

TDurdenFC said:


> Thank you! You're very close to my area of Ohio, I see! I am in Wilmington, just south of ya  I visit the outskirts of Dayton often when I get bored of the cornfields surrounding our farmer's town lol. I think I was just looking at your Tootsie's new haircut! Sooooo adorable.


You're so welcome!  And that is awesome! I am currently in the Beavercreek area but grew up in Xenia (although I say Dayton since it's the "general" area). I feel like whenever I see someone from Ohio, it's really far north so we're nowhere near each other. I laughed out loud about the cornfields! I have a family member in Wilmington and it is soo true!! :lol: and thank you! She is such a sweetie, luckily she (and my boyfriend and I) are loving her lion cut!  I hope to see you and your adorable kitties around the forum more!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

temptation of the white belly! Oh and she was a burrower too.


----------



## TDurdenFC (Apr 3, 2015)

BotanyBlack said:


> temptation of the white belly! Oh and she was a burrower too.


AAAAAAGGHH!! It's impossible to resist! I am a slave to the underbelly.


----------



## TDurdenFC (Apr 3, 2015)

Mandy and Ellie said:


> You're so welcome!  And that is awesome! I am currently in the Beavercreek area but grew up in Xenia (although I say Dayton since it's the "general" area). I feel like whenever I see someone from Ohio, it's really far north so we're nowhere near each other. I laughed out loud about the cornfields! I have a family member in Wilmington and it is soo true!! :lol: and thank you! She is such a sweetie, luckily she (and my boyfriend and I) are loving her lion cut!  I hope to see you and your adorable kitties around the forum more!


That's crazy that you actually know someone in my town! This place is so small it wouldn't surprise me if we had crossed paths. And Beavercreek is where I get my business done, that mall was like my second home when I first started to drive 10 years ago lol. I still always enter through the food court because...well...free samples, duh >.>


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh Toru and Hobbes are adorable! Both of my girls love to dive in and under things. Their new condo ahd two boxes and they both use these to lay in. They also love to get between or behind our pillows on the bed.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jess,
They're Adorable!! It's wonderful that they're bonded and best Buds!! 
Sharon


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a nice introduction to your kitties. They are adorable. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

welcome! those are great pictures!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness they're both so adorable! That last pic made me laugh out loud - Hobbes seems like quite a character! I'll bet he keeps you pretty well-entertained.


----------



## TDurdenFC (Apr 3, 2015)

spirite said:


> Oh my goodness they're both so adorable! That last pic made me laugh out loud - Hobbes seems like quite a character! I'll bet he keeps you pretty well-entertained.


You are 100% right, he is a little goofball! I've never quite met a cat with so many unique quirks as Hobbes lol. He has recently gotten in to the habit of showing us to bed every night! He runs up a few stairs, waits for us to catch up, does a few more, etc etc, until we are at the top and he just sits by our door until we go in. Then we hear him patter as fast as he can back down the stairs to continue whatever it was he was doing :lol: He's a silly guy.


----------

